# VPSBoard New Logo



## Nett (Mar 7, 2014)

For those not following VPSBoard on Twitter, here you go:

https://twitter.com/vpsBoard/status/441797642868105218

The new VPSBoard logo design.



What do you think?

@MannDude


----------



## Ivan (Mar 7, 2014)

Very simple and elegant. Love it.


----------



## joepie91 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hmm. Not bad per se, but the positioning of the balloon seems "off", and there should definitely be more padding around the logo in the forum theme:


----------



## MartinD (Mar 7, 2014)

You need spacer.gif in there somewhere.


----------



## Nett (Mar 7, 2014)

The new forum design hurts the eyes.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 7, 2014)

WTF is this  "*# -*" ?  There is nothing in Solus that looks like that!


----------



## Amitz (Mar 7, 2014)

I like it too! 

But joepie is right: There should be more padding.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow that terminal looks good


----------



## eva2000 (Mar 7, 2014)

haha didn't know the forum had a new theme until i saw this thread 

i  like


----------



## k0nsl (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm cool with it, it looks fine


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I already have the finished design.



I have a white text version too and a new favicon.

I'll apply sitewide this weekend.


----------



## spry (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not too fond of the speech bubble with the hash and underscore sign. I feel it's kinda cartoonish and congested. Almost reminds me of an old school wooden television with a bumpy screen and big black borders. Not bashing the designer, just my honest opinion.

Good choice of font. Lato, aye.


----------



## fapvps (Mar 7, 2014)

This is very nice.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 7, 2014)

Meh, I honestly liked the old one better. I'm going to stay on the New one just to get used to it.

This one seems less unique and it's very bright. The other one had more balanced colors in my opinion. More pleasant for morning and evening viewing...

Also, I keep accidentally clicking More Reply Options instead of Post because they're the same color and size.


----------



## tchen (Mar 7, 2014)

I like the design, but why does it dim/pulsate on the actual forum?  I thought I had a message notification or something


----------



## shovenose (Mar 7, 2014)

tchen said:


> I like the design, but why does it dim/pulsate on the actual forum?  I thought I had a message notification or something


WTF?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

tchen said:


> I like the design, but why does it dim/pulsate on the actual forum?  I thought I had a message notification or something


The old logo did the same. It's only when you hover over it with your cursor.


----------



## tchen (Mar 7, 2014)

MannDude said:


> The old logo did the same. It's only when you hover over it with your cursor.


I think it's probably due to the 'callout' logo that looks a lot like notification prompts on many other sites that's doing it for me.  Having to hover over it to get to "View New Content" kinda wigs out a part of my base animal brain.


----------



## drmike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, I like it...

Unsure what others are on about, but all good...  

Yes, the terminal is nice too


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Mar 7, 2014)

It's a logo, people expect too much. It looks fine.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 7, 2014)

Like the logo.

More padding needing as @joepie91 said.  I actually like the menu layout he posted.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, and where's the favicon?


----------



## hellogoodbye (Mar 7, 2014)

I like it just fine. Better than anything I could've come up with!


----------



## mikho (Mar 7, 2014)

As I only see the mobile theme  I can not vote yes or no.


Logo looks ok though.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Oh, and where's the favicon?


Added.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice logo, I have always been impressed by their work.


----------



## Nett (Mar 7, 2014)

The new theme needs a dark background and some other fonts.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Mar 7, 2014)

I really like the new logo, but personally would prefer a darker forum theme.


----------



## tchen (Mar 7, 2014)

As part of the percentage of the population that can't read white text on dark, I welcome the current light theme


----------



## MannDude (Mar 7, 2014)

HostVenom - Brandon said:


> I really like the new logo, but personally would prefer a darker forum theme.


Yeah, me too. Unfortunately I can't please everyone and in the past everyone voted for a brighter theme. Then complained about the bright theme I gave them.... so, yeah. 

I do plan on adding more theme options in the future, however. so people can just pick/choose whatever they want.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 7, 2014)

Too much empty space around the call out.

Why the call out pointing down to no-where land?

With all due respect to the designer but it looks very amateurish.


----------



## Nett (Mar 8, 2014)

Funny default avatar image in the new theme 






I'd rather use the VPSBoard icon + the text *USER*


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello,


Love the logo.


I use ypson for all our logo's.


@MannDude keep up the good work.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 8, 2014)

To add to my post a few posts above:

I like the favicon and would use as the main logo:

Slightly enlarge the favicon and move it above the "vpsBoard" text on the logo.

Remove the horizontal placement of the callout. Sitting next to the text it doesn't look right.


----------



## NodeBytes (Mar 8, 2014)

The little icon is at a non https link right now.


----------



## MannDude (Mar 8, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Too much empty space around the call out.
> 
> Why the call out pointing down to no-where land?
> 
> With all due respect to the designer but it looks very amateurish.


Can you please elaborate what you mean too much empty space around the call out?

Where should the callout point to? It's currently pointing down, towards the content on the website. Where would you have pointed it?

Does it appear more amatuerish than the 5 minute logo I had before that I made in Gimp? It may not be perfect, but I think it's better than the old logo.



Nett said:


> Funny default avatar image in the new theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not high on my priority list, but something I will certainly consider. I almost forgot the new theme used a different default avatar for those who have not yet set theirs.



tonyg said:


> To add to my post a few posts above:
> 
> I like the favicon and would use as the main logo:
> 
> ...


If you wish, I can send you the files so you can make it clearer (visually) what it is you'd change. I'm no designer so outsourced this to Ypson so I can have a more 'refined' and 'professional' looking, yet simple logo. 



NodeBytes said:


> The little icon is at a non https link right now.


Sorry. Unfortunately when people post images in threads with http:// it'll do that. Since it's imgur I edited the post where I showed the image and used https instead.  (Or were you referring to something else?)


----------



## tonyg (Mar 8, 2014)

@MannDude email me the files.


----------



## shovenose (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay, a favicon  Life is better now!


----------



## Amney (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 9, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @MannDude email me the files.


Emailed


----------



## tonyg (Mar 9, 2014)

@ MannDude

I had to put a black backgound to see the image properly on the forum.

I emailed you the files with the transparent background which is really the only way to test to see how it looks on the forum.

This is what I was referring to:


----------



## drmike (Mar 9, 2014)

I really like @tonyg 's revision!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 9, 2014)

tonyg said:


> @ MannDude
> 
> I had to put a black backgound to see the image properly on the forum.
> 
> ...





drmike said:


> I really like @tonyg 's revision!


Doesn't really fit where it needs to. Here is the .PNG (ignore the aliasing) I got sent back applied to the theme via the element inspector...



It makes that area too big. I could make the logo smaller... but I think the text would be too small if I shrink the entire logo so that it wasn't too tall.

I appreciate the effort, but even if the edges were smooth/not-choppy I don't think I want to use it.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 9, 2014)

@ MannDude the file was not meant as a plug-n-play. It was an idea only.

All the file needs is massaging and less compression, but you don't like it so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## leto12 (Apr 7, 2014)

Really great !


----------

